# Tube & Rim Tape replacement when?



## phelan (Aug 30, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how often should you guys be replacing the tubes and rim tape (aside from the obvious when the tube goes flat) 

Also is it better to get 700x20 or 700x23s tubes for replacements on a 700x23 rim? Reason why I'm asking is that with a smaller tube isn't it going to be easier to fix on the fly? 

Thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Re tube size: It doesn't really matter much. If a tube is in the right size range, it's not hard to install it. Tubes aren't made in such precise sizes as you think, but in ranges. They're not 20mm or 23mm; more like 18-23 and 20-26. BTW, it's the tire, not the rim, that you're measuring. Rims vary in width, but they all can accept a range of tire sizes.

Re replacement schedules: there ain't any. I replace a tube when I don't want to put another patch on it, or it gets an irreparable tear. If it keeps working, it can stay in there forever. Pretty much the same with rim tape -- if it's not a problem, leave it alone. If it develops a hole that causes a puncture, replace it.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

phelan said:


> Just out of curiosity, how often should you guys be replacing the tubes and rim tape (aside from the obvious when the tube goes flat)
> 
> Also is it better to get 700x20 or 700x23s tubes for replacements on a 700x23 rim? Reason why I'm asking is that with a smaller tube isn't it going to be easier to fix on the fly?
> 
> Thanks.


The only time I have had to replace rim tape was when I had a wheel set wear out and the spokes started to pinch the tube through the tape. But then again, I didn't even replace the tape, but replaced the wheelset!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I change tubes if they have been on for more than say, 6 months if I am changing a tire even if they aren't giving me a problem. The valves only last so long, asnd if you pump your tires up as often as you should, it's just a matter of time before the valve will fail even if you have never punctured the tube. It's just some inexpensive peace of mind, if I change tubes from time to time, I find I rarely have flats for any reason other than a all out pucture.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

cyclust said:


> I change tubes if they have been on for more than say, 6 months if I am changing a tire even if they aren't giving me a problem. The valves only last so long, asnd if you pump your tires up as often as you should, it's just a matter of time before the valve will fail even if you have never punctured the tube. It's just some inexpensive peace of mind, if I change tubes from time to time, I find I rarely have flats for any reason other than a all out puncture.



I "rarely have flats for any reason other than an all out puncture," too, and I pump up my tires very frequently, and I don't think I've ever seen a presta valve "fail," unless somebody damaged it. So this seems silly to me, but if it gives you peace of mind, ...........


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pretty much what everyone has said, but- if you have rim strips instead of actual rim tape check to see that it doesn't slide around too much- it seems to stretch a little every time you change a tube. To a certain extent I agree with Cyclust about the valves, but that's what the valve nut is for, it keeps you from straining the rubber around the valve when you pull off the pump head. Hold the nut as you pull it off and you'll put less stress on them, though you won't look like you're on a pro team if you use the nuts.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I almost never replace rim tape but I use either Forte or Velox cloth. Tubes I just keep patching them until I can't patch them anymore because the hole is too large or once the patch starts to leak.


----------

